# Nilfisk hose adaptors



## Chufster (Nov 21, 2010)

I recently bought a c110 and have realised that the standard 6m hose is too short. On ebay you can buy a 10m extension hose for about £40 and a 10m replacement hose for about the same price.

I'm undecided which one to go for as I don't know if I want to use 16m of hose every time, or if 10m will be long enough. ideally I would like a 10m replacement hose that I can then occasionally connect the standard hose to if required.

Does anybody know if it is possible to get a click & clean female to male screw fitting adaptor, so that I could turn the replacement hose into an extension hose and connect 2 standard hoses together?


----------



## toddy2 (Jul 21, 2009)

Not sure it does fit, you can get a 7m extension for your existing 6m one.

Do a search on here should come up.


----------



## Chufster (Nov 21, 2010)

You're right that as standard 2 replacement hoses don't fit together. The extension hose has a male screw fitting on the non machine end, to replicate the machine fitting. The 10m extensions on ebay are cheaper and rubber as apposed to plastic like the geniune ones, so shouldn't coil as much.

The question is can you get an adaptor to turn a normal hose into an extension hose? Therefore allowing maximum flexibility. If so you could use the 6m hose, the 10m hose, or both together as a 16m hose!


----------



## beginner101 (Jan 19, 2010)

i got an M22 adaptor so i can use my set of hoses i all ready had, it was cheaper for me to do that because i would have had to buy a new snow foam adaptor


----------



## Chufster (Nov 21, 2010)

beginner101 said:


> i got an M22 adaptor so i can use my set of hoses i all ready had, it was cheaper for me to do that because i would have had to buy a new snow foam adaptor


What is an M22 adaptor?

Is the screw thread on a Nilfisk M22 in size? In which case a click & clean female to M22 male adaptor would be what I'm after I suppose.


----------



## beginner101 (Jan 19, 2010)

on the outlet of the machine the hose is just a bit smaller than M22 and as i all ready have a set of hoses i did not want to replace them, you need the extention hose


----------



## mondeomike (Jul 23, 2007)

I bought the Nilfisk 7m extension expensive at £38, a replacement 6m hose is only £22 so I dont know how they arrive at an extra £16 for 1m more.


----------



## centenary (Sep 5, 2010)

I dont really understand why people want to buy longer lance hoses. Why not just buy a longer garden hose from tap to pw? Mines on a 60 odd foot hose (tap is on an outside wall at back of the house) and works fine.

The standard lance hose with the Nilfisk C110 seems fine to me.

Beep, beep:driver:


----------



## Chufster (Nov 21, 2010)

centenary said:


> I dont really understand why people want to buy longer lance hoses. Why not just buy a longer garden hose from tap to pw? Mines on a 60 odd foot hose (tap is on an outside wall at back of the house) and works fine.
> 
> The standard lance hose with the Nilfisk C110 seems fine to me.
> 
> Beep, beep:driver:


My garden hose is long enough. It runs from the outside tap at the back of the house, down the side and to the end of the drive. If your pressure washer hose isn't long enough to go around the car you either have to keep walking back around the car, or drag the pressure washer into the 'wet zone' which given the short nature of the power cable I would like to avoid.

Thinking about it, probably the most likely adaptor would be one with a female screw fitting on one end and a male click and clean 'spigot' on the other. Allowing you to plug an extension hose directly into the lance. Effectively a solid 3" normal/replacement hose!!

Maybe I'm on a wild goose chase and such adaptors don't exist, but I for one would find one useful.


----------



## HalfordsShopper (Jul 8, 2008)

^^ because with a longer PW hose, you can wash a car without having to move the PW.


----------



## sam-mubarak (Jun 23, 2010)

I also want a longer hose, sick of having to move the pw as it wont reach round the back of the rangie! Anyone want to buy my standard nilfisk lance hose? Sam


----------



## netnerduk (May 16, 2009)

Wonder is there an adaptor you could use with this : http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/NEW-SCREW-FIT...Home_Garden_PowerTools_SM&hash=item5d2cc1100b


----------



## BAXRY (Aug 11, 2009)

Kev is the man in the know about all things Nilfisk he should be able to tell you about extensions.


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

I found the official plastic hose a pain to use with the washer, as it kept coiling itself up mid operation.

So I purchased a custom made 10metre rubber flexi hose from qwashers on eBay, which made all the difference.

No need for the plastic hoses any more.

Hope that helps.


----------



## apmaman (Jun 8, 2010)

Qwashers hose on ebay is great.

Very heavy duty rubberised hose. Far superior to the OEM plastic hose in every way.


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

I've got a 10m hose on the way from qwashers on eBay as my original hose (not the extension I've got), has a split in it - not leaking but will be before long. also got a stainless lance coming from the same seller - basically replaces the original plastic one (which costs about the same), and still adjusts for low and high pressure.


----------



## netnerduk (May 16, 2009)

Hi Kev - so - what is the spec of the male threaded connection on the nilfisk c110 that you screw the female end of the pressure gun hose to?

(reckon if i get a male and a female version of it i can make my own pressure hose extension)


----------



## Chufster (Nov 21, 2010)

Tips said:


> I found the official plastic hose a pain to use with the washer, as it kept coiling itself up mid operation.
> 
> So I purchased a custom made 10metre rubber flexi hose from qwashers on eBay, which made all the difference.
> 
> ...


There is another retailer on ebay which sells hoses (in Stockport) and I bought a rubber 10m extension hose from them for about £30 which I was able to collect and therefore save on delivery charges.


----------



## guy_92 (Oct 26, 2010)

-Kev- said:


> I've got a 10m hose on the way from qwashers on eBay as my original hose (not the extension I've got), has a split in it - not leaking but will be before long. also got a stainless lance coming from the same seller - basically replaces the original plastic one (which costs about the same), and still adjusts for low and high pressure.


Do let me know how you find the SS lance. I dont need one, just interested


----------



## Kev Lewis (Nov 29, 2010)

Chufster said:


> There is another retailer on ebay which sells hoses (in Stockport) and I bought a rubber 10m extension hose from them for about £30 which I was able to collect and therefore save on delivery charges.


Chufster,

Do you know who these people are? Do you have a link for them or can tell me their name etc? This would save me £20 as they are only down the road from me if they are in Stockport?


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

Kev Lewis said:


> Chufster,
> 
> Do you know who these people are? Do you have a link for them or can tell me their name etc? This would save me £20 as they are only down the road from me if they are in Stockport?


+1 - Stockport is down the road from me, although it's a long road away!


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

Chufster said:


> There is another retailer on ebay which sells hoses (in Stockport) and I bought a rubber 10m extension hose from them for about £30 which I was able to collect and therefore save on delivery charges.


Oooh - do tell Chufster, even an ebay retailer name will suffice for now.


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

Kev Lewis said:


> Chufster,
> 
> Do you know who these people are? Do you have a link for them or can tell me their name etc? This would save me £20 as they are only down the road from me if they are in Stockport?


They're here!


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

The stockport eBay shop is here

Hope that helps.


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

netnerduk said:


> Hi Kev - so - what is the spec of the male threaded connection on the nilfisk c110 that you screw the female end of the pressure gun hose to?
> 
> (reckon if i get a male and a female version of it i can make my own pressure hose extension)


haven't a clue i'm afraid - you can get a decent quality 10m hose off eBay for about £30 so can't see the point in trying to make your own tbh..


----------

